# NUST SAT International Seat



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

Who made it?


----------



## nybeardman (Dec 3, 2010)

if you put your roll number in, and it says "no record found on merit list" does that mean you got rejected?????


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

nope..it is clearly mentioned 'not selected' in the case of rejection..


----------



## nybeardman (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for replying. I called Nust today and they said that they are not releasing mbbs results for addmission until every applicant Has submitted hssc results. They say results for everyone, nation or international, sat or entry test, will be revealed after eid which is like the second or third week of September. Still I don't know why there website claims to be giving results for sat mbbs or bds.


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

yeah thats actually wierd-the sat international merit list on the nust site.. Thanx for sharing the info about the result.. If they will wait for all the board results then it might get delayed furthermore...


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

nybeardman said:


> if you put your roll number in, and it says "no record found on merit list" does that mean you got rejected?????




Firstly make sure you selected the SAT basis option when entering your roll number rather than NUST Entry Test option.

If you did that and it says "no record found on merit list" then probably you haven't made it to the 1st Provisional List.
(Tell me your score)

And it does not say 'Not Selected' it says 'Not yet selected'. They will probably announce the result when everybody has submitted their results and that merit list might be the final one.

This one is a PROVISIONAL LIST based on SAT for international students.


Also, anybody knows how many seat are reserved for International Students?


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

not yet selected could also mean that youre in waiting list. 
I had a sat score of 1900 and im at merit 60 for mbbs  .. did anyone get selected for mbbs?


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

Ya... Anybody selected?


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

nybeardman said:


> Thanks for replying. I called Nust today and they said that they are not releasing mbbs results for addmission until every applicant Has submitted hssc results. They say results for everyone, nation or international, sat or entry test, will be revealed after eid which is like the second or third week of September. Still I don't know why there website claims to be giving results for sat mbbs or bds.


thanks for sharing the information..#yes 
:happy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

ms1995 said:


> not yet selected could also mean that youre in waiting list.
> I had a sat score of 1900 and im at merit 60 for mbbs  .. did anyone get selected for mbbs?


You got to see your merit number? How come? cuz when i enter my roll number and press enter, a window pops up saying "No Record found in Merit List".

I applied on basis of national seat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

lalala1 said:


> You got to see your merit number? How come? cuz when i enter my roll number and press enter, a window pops up saying "No Record found in Merit List".
> 
> I applied on basis of national seat.


sorry. my bad. the merit list is for only international students. I accidentally thought it was for national. :/


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

lalala1 said:


> sorry. my bad. the merit list is for only international students. I accidentally thought it was for national. :/



what was your sat score.? there are only 2 sat national seats for mbbs


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

ms1995 said:


> what was your sat score.? there are only 2 sat national seats for mbbs


And how many International seats?

20?


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

courage what was your sat score and whats your merit position?


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

1990

merit 30 Alhamdolillah


You?>


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

to those who got selected for SAT international seat:
do any of you guys know whether the amount we have to pay by bank draft is refundable or not, b/c we have to pay by Sept 7th. thats too early to decide whether i take the seat or wait for uhs test result. all i know is that the security deposit is refundable. and they are asking for copy of SAT result, i dont have mine. shouldnt they have gotten it from collegeboard?
thnkx for any help


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

hope32 said:


> to those who got selected for SAT international seat:
> do any of you guys know whether the amount we have to pay by bank draft is refundable or not, b/c we have to pay by Sept 7th. thats too early to decide whether i take the seat or wait for uhs test result. all i know is that the security deposit is refundable. and they are asking for copy of SAT result, i dont have mine. shouldnt they have gotten it from collegeboard?
> thnkx for any help



Can I know your merit position (and others who got selected)?


----------



## RedRoses (Oct 2, 2011)

I made it!!! I have no idea how (I applied but I never really thought I'd get in...) but I'm in! 

Anyone else made it in? And where are you from?


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

RedRoses said:


> I made it!!! I have no idea how (I applied but I never really thought I'd get in...) but I'm in!
> 
> Anyone else made it in? And where are you from?


heyy i made it too and im from ottawa  .. where bouts u from redroses?


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

Bad decision


----------



## RedRoses (Oct 2, 2011)

ms1995 said:


> heyy i made it too and im from ottawa  .. where bouts u from redroses?


A dumb, irrelevant, little city in the bottom corner of Ontario. 


saadfaiz92 said:


> Bad decision


Hm? What do you mean?


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

dont listen to the child-smacker >.>
congrats on getting in people. XD
are you guys planning on coming to amc for sure ?


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

.


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

irumaz said:


> dont listen to the child-smacker >.>
> congrats on getting in people. XD
> are you guys planning on coming to amc for sure ?


Yes I'm planning on coming to AMC >.>


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

dont you have GIT to study for? stop discouraging people jeez


----------



## RedRoses (Oct 2, 2011)

irumaz said:


> dont listen to the child-smacker >.>
> congrats on getting in people. XD
> are you guys planning on coming to amc for sure ?


Yeah, I'm planning on coming for sure. Paid for it and everything. Do you go there right now? 

I'm trying to find information about AMC (like hostels and what to bring/not bring) but I can't find anything. Anyone here have any suggestions?


----------



## sidnaq (Oct 1, 2011)

what are the chances of getting in amc through sat NATIONAL seats if one has a score of 2290???


----------



## nabihah92 (Feb 14, 2012)

I need some questions answered. I am very confused. I live in America and finished high school here, I took the SAT and got a 2080 and I am currently studying for the SAT II. Exactly what is everyone talking about when they say National SAT or International SAT? I thought the only college that wanted the SAT I was AKU? Also, what are good scores for SAT II for get into AMC?


----------



## sidnaq (Oct 1, 2011)

yes aku accepts SAT I from foriegn students. and AMC has separate seats for those applying through SAT II (BIO CHEM PHY ). as far as i know, there are like 20 satII seats for international students. also there are like 5 seats on which pakistani candidates can also apply through SATII . so you see the difference? competetion is tough! a total score of 2000+ might get u an international seat but a 2400 on satII is the only way u can grab a nust-amc national seat! tragic i know #sorry


----------



## bism1994 (Nov 21, 2012)

*NUST*

hey, my merit position is 55 for SAT international for mbbs, is there any chance i will get in?


----------

